
Is Bitcoin vulnerable to a “bank run”? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/peter/is-bitcoin-vulnerable-to-a-bank-run-8g6
======
troydavis
Matt Levine answers this better in
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-28/regulator...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-28/regulatory-
doughnuts-and-fx-fees). The short answer is no, because:

> if bitcoin speculators want to sell their bitcoins for dollars and nobody
> wants to buy bitcoins for dollars, then the dollar price of bitcoin will go
> down and the bitcoin speculators will be sad. But that is always true of
> everything; it is a feature of markets, not of bank runs.

